# Buying car In Gibraltar or Spain



## lobster (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello guys, 

I live in Spain and will work in Gibraltar. Where would be better to buy a car and register it? In Spain or Gibraltar? Many ppl in Spain seems to have Gibraltar's plates and I wonder if it is cheaper. 

Thanks


----------



## svob (Feb 19, 2012)

Howdy,
if you want to have a car registered in Gibraltar -which is in fact cheaper (MOD,insurance - do not ask my why) you need to have a registered adress here. So if you do not live in Gib, you will have your car licensed in spain.
Furthermore recently gib-plated cars have been subject to vandalism in spain (see economic crisis and how to blame little gibraltar for it)


----------



## Th1rt3en (Apr 2, 2013)

That's true, you can only by a car in Spain. For doing so you need:
1. Have a long term rental contract or padronamiento from town hall.
2. Residence in Spain (NIE)
3. Driving license
4. Passport

And you should find someone called gestor who'll do all paperwork for you.

It's better to by car form a private person not a company. The price deference will be dramatically big. But yo'll need to speak spanish at least at basic level or ask your Spanish colleagues for help.


----------

